# Paddler rescued after a few days in the water out of Chokoloskee / Everglades City



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just saw this article in today's Miami Herald (5 Feb)... it's a cautionary tale for sure. Hope the guy survives and regains his health...
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/state/florida/article239942753.html

There's supposed to be some video of the rescue so we might see other news outfits pick up the story... All of this happened in the Lopez River area... after someone found bits of his gear floating and brought it to authorities...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

He's lucky he didn't get eaten by something


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Foolish to just paddle off without a float plan and some kind of gps I see this all the time out of Chockoloske people who just go hap hazadly into the Everglades he's lucky to be alive.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

So the guy was out there for 12 days with the intention of making it to Flamingo and only made it out by the Lopez River area?


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Definitely would like to hear more details, a first-hand account. Hope he regains his health as well


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Man, that's some scary stuff.

We found a kayak with almost all gear, rods, bag, dry-box with fishing license in it, etc... last year in the marsh up here in St Marks. Thankfully, I remembered seeing a post on a local forum that matched the description of the kayak that drifted away from the angler *20 MILES AWAY* a week prior. things can happen so fast. Glad he was wearing a PFD.

*edit* FYI - we loaded up the kayak and mothershipped it back to Tallahassee where we met the angler and handed everything back.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

He's very lucky to be alive. Waiting for the backstory, but at first blush sounds like a classic case of unrealistic expectations of abilities and lack of common sense.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

"found floating in 4ft of water" 
Hypothermia is no joke!


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Jut speculating here, but I wonder if there was some sort of medical issue going on. Like a stroke possibly that caused him to loose some of his motor skills and/or mental clarity. Why would someone be in the water after being lost for multiple days? I know it's tough to find dry ground out there but you can get in the mangroves or something.....


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I was on the Lopez on Monday when the rescue took place. We left the Choko ramp around 10am....waiting for the water to warm. Three LE skiffs we’re launching behind us....two belonged to the USCG and one to FWC. All three craft were manned by two-men teams. They didn’t say anything to us...so we thought maybe they were doing some sort of special enforcement operation. The two USCG skiffs appeared to head up the Turner River....we headed up Lopez, followed by the FWC skiff. We fully expected to have our license and gear checked. Nope....they were headed elsewhere. Soon after leaving the ramp we encountered a group of six to eight canoes....loaded with camping gear and paddlers. They were headed to Choko so we assumed they had been camping in the backcountry.

We followed the Wilderness Waterway a bit before peeling off at Sunday Bay. FWC continued on up the Lopez. Around 11am I was landing a small snook when a helicopter circled our skiff and then left. I think the kayaker was rescued around noon. Water temps on the Lopez were between 61 and 68 degrees around noon. We saw small sharks and one 8-foot gator during our day. The officers never mentioned they were looking for a missing kayaker....which would have been nice to know since we were in the area and mobile.

I’m purchasing an Inreach this week. My buddy had his in his dry bag.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

This is the very reason I always have a trip plan when I'm doing a multi-day camping/fishing trip in the Glades. I call my sister and give her the trip plan, who then relays info to my brother-in-law (her husband) who camps and knows the Glades like the back of his hand. When I'm out, I then touch base with her that all is good. If there is a problem, they can launch a boat within 1.5-2hrs from that point and run my trip plan route. They also do the same with a friend that lives closer than I do and can serve a quicker response.

I can't understand why the guy stayed in the water since the shark and croc count in the Glades keeps rising and can be very aggressive. Personally, I wouldn't swim anywhere in the Glades for that very reason and would rather stay onshore and make some signs to catch the eye of a passing boater or just stay put at some camp site. I honestly think they should open shark fishing commercially for a few years there to thin the numbers down and also allow harvesting of crocs (not talking about gators either), because they are actually an invasive specie that swam here from Cuba. Crocs are way more aggressive than gators and I wouldn't be caught dead taking a canoe in some parts of the south Glades in the Florida Bay area with all the giant crocs, where I've had no problems with multiple gators around my canoe in other areas of the Glades and 10K.

Ok, back to the subject. It would be interested to see what this guy's story was. I don't understand why that tourist decided to take that long Wilderness Waterway trip alone, without another party, in-case something like that happened. It wasn't a bright idea doing that trip alone.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Dude is lucky to be alive.

Good time to check the battery and registration on my PLB...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very typical of supposedly well trained rescuers not bothering to check in with possible assets in the area... Any one of the paddlers on the water in that area might have had important info (maybe without knowing it...).

In my very checkered past I was in a similar line of work.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Backwater said:


> This is the very reason I always have a trip plan when I'm in the Glades. I call my sister and give her the trip plan, who then relays info to my brother-in-law (her husband) who camps and knows the Glades like the back of his hand. When I'm out, I then touch base with her that all is good. If there is a problem, they can launch a boat within 1.5-2hrs from that point and run my trip plan route. They also do the same with a friend that lives closer than I do and can serve a quicker response.
> 
> I can understand why the guy stayed in the water since the shark and croc count in the Glades keeps rising and can be very aggressive. Personally, I would swim anywhere in the Glades for that very reason and would rather stay onshore and make some signs to catch the eye of a passing boater or just stay put at some camp site. I honestly think they should open shark fishing commercially for a few years there to thin the numbers down and also allow harvesting of crocs (not talking about gators either), because they are actually an invasive specie that swam here from Cuba. Crocs are way more aggressive than gators and I would be caught dead taking a canoe is some parts of the south Glades in the Florida Bay area, where I've had no problems with multiple gators around my canoe in other areas of the Glades and 10K.
> 
> Ok, back to the subject. It would be interested to see what this guy's story was. I don't understand why that tourist decided to take that long Wilderness Waterway trip alone, without another party, in-case something like that happened. It wasn't a bright idea doing that trip alone.


Where do you get that the American Crocodile is an invasive species to South FLorida. Also,commercial shark fishing in The Glades? This post was all a joke right?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’m trying to hypothesize the guys line-of-thought. I’m guessing he capsized in current and his kayak floated away in a strong current....although last week the tide swings were relatively minor. Otherwise I don’t see how he could get separated from his boat. As many of you know....there is very little dry land in that area....except for maybe an occasional exposed mud flat or oyster bar at low tide. As I mentioned...water temp varied with a low reading of 61 to a high of 68 in the early afternoon. I’m guessing he may have climbed onto mangrove roots at night to get out of the water and chose to swim during daylight hours. Fortunate for him the bugs were virtually non-existent this week due to the air temp. I saw the video and it looked like he had an inflatable PFD. If he hunches over in four foot of water, the PFD could provide enough buoyancy to allow him to push against the muck without getting stuck.

Still....I hope we get the firsthand account. I foresee a movie in the works.


----------



## GladesMan (May 2, 2018)

I saw this man on Tuesday, the 28th. He was in the mouth of the Lopez river paddling toward Choko at about 11am. I asked him where he camped the previous night and he couldn't recall. He said he had been out for 5-6 days then, but couldn't recall where he last camped... 

I don't understand how you could be around the Lopez for two days without boats seeing you. Yeah it's the backcountry and all but around the Lopez I figure at least a half dozen boats would pass by you.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

The guys that found gear floating had excellent presence of mind in notifying LE- that's what saved the guy's life- not his cell phone. I'm not sure I would have (of course now I will) had that presence of mind, I mean there is so much trash in the lower 48's "wilderness" I might have just assumed it blew out of a boat.

Interesting that his trip was supposed to last 8 days and he was found 4 days later on day 12. In Alaska (where I'm from) the average time to be rescued once they know where you are is 4 days- mostly due the weather.

I fly bush planes in Alaska (for fun) and I carry the following:

1. A Personal Locating Beacon (PLB) that I wear around my neck. For those that don't know it is a Satellite/GPS signaling device notifying rescuers to come get you and where you are.

2. A Garmin inReach (Satellite/GPS signaling device). Similar to a PLB but also allows you to track your movement (and save it) and provides a website address for loved ones (or whomever you give the address to) to follow your progress. It also allows two-texting to your rescuers and anyone else you desire. I joke that if I ever need rescuing I'll text "Bring Pizza".

3. A Satellite phone with important phone numbers (rescue, family, friends) already programed in.

And the aircraft has a built in Emergency Locator Transmitter (ELT) that is supposed to be activated upon crashing (sometimes that works) and can be manually activated.

All those when I'm flying anywhere- not just in Alaska.

Currently when out fishing in Florida, Louisiana and soon to be Texas I'm carrying just the Satellite phone. A smart idea would be for me to bring my PLB as well and keep it on my person in case for whatever reason I can't get to my phone- like I get thrown out of my boat and it keeps on going.

Glad the guy survived. I've had severe hypothermia once before and it doesn't take long to perish from that.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Yep PLBs aren't a bad idea at all, especially in the Glades.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I bet he got swamped by a boat in a blind turn. It can get dicey running around those turns.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

It can be very hard to get back in a kayak in deep water once you've fallen out. It takes practice. Add moving water and an auto-inflating PFD or bulky PFD and it doesn't help.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I carry and use a PLB with me when I’m running solo exploring ( an ACR ResQlink). It’s lanyarded to me and stays in my pocket . After many years without one I’m also wearing a manual PFD when solo...


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Same here....ACR ResqLink is definitely the way to go when solo fishing, kayaking and or hunting.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

kamakuras said:


> Where do you get that the American Crocodile is an invasive species to South FLorida. Also,commercial shark fishing in The Glades? This post was all a joke right?


"American" because they happen to be in Florida, but has appeared there in the southern tip of Florida within the last few centuries and scientist has admitting they were not native to Florida originally, finding gene's linked to Cuba's crocs. The theroy is that maybe several hurricanes sweep some out to sea towards Florida (Cuba being only 90 miles away) and being that they are saltwater crocs with few predators, are extremely buoyant, can go for long periods without eating and are strong swimmers, some made it to Florida. The south tip of the Glades in Florida Bay made it a good habitat, similar to some areas of Cuba, where they could breed and populate, and populate they have been doing with virtually no predators. They are, in fact, the top of their food chain. They produce more egg counts than gators.

Back in the gator pouching days, gator hides were more valuable than croc hides, if any were ever taken. Tosh Brown had made comments where crocs were basically left alone because of the hassle dealing with them and lower prices the had brought. So as few as they were back then, they were left alone, especially since saltwater crocs were more hostile than gators and gators could be found closer to freshwater inlands and therefore closer to cilivalization and easier accessed, where saltwater crocs stayed out of those areas and in those most remote parts of the salty southern Glades and Florida Bay.

Dude, no joke, the shark count in the Glades are at an all time high. There are areas where you once could catch big breeder snook and reds on live bait, whereas now you can only hope to do that every once in a while because your bait gets eaten by one shark after another. The guys that mainly or only use artificials or fly don't experience that much, but the live baiters do. 

There is little to know recreational harvesting of sharks there in the Glades, 10k or Fla Bay by recreational fishermen and of course, none commercially, yet it's ok to commercial harvest stonecrabs down there. But the recreational anglers do harvest other game fish there, (i.e. snook, reds, trout, snapper, etc). So the relative numbers of sharks continue to rise as the gamefish population is seriously decreasing. Funny that the ladyfish population has also exploded, but is still food for other fish. But nothing eats a shark, except for a very hungry jewfish swipping a shark pup once in a while. So regardless, there is an unbalance that is happening there in the Glade, Fla Bay and the 10k and the weight is shifting. In other areas of Florida, there are more harvesting (commercially and recreationally) of sharks, that is relative to the harvesting of other Florida gamefish.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Backwater said:


> "American" because they happen to be in Florida, but has appeared there in the southern tip of Florida within the last few centuries and scientist has admitting they were not native to Florida originally, finding gene's linked to Cuba's crocs. The theroy is that maybe several hurricanes sweep some out to sea (Cuba is only 90 miles and being that they are saltwater crocs with few predators, some made it to Florida and the south tip of the Glades made it a good habitat, similar to some areas of Cuba, where they could breed and populate, and populate they have been doing. They produce more egg counts than gators. Back in the gator pouching days, gator hides were more valuable than croc hides, so as few as there were back then, they were left alone, especially since saltwater crocs were more hostile than gators and gators could be found closer to freshwater inlands and therefore closer to cilivalization and easier accessed, where saltwater crocs stayed out of those areas..
> 
> Dude, no joke, the shark count in the Glades are at an all time high. There are areas where you once could catch big breeder snook and reds on live bait where you can now only hope to do that, while your bait gets eaten by one shark after another. There is little to know recreational harvesting of sharks there by recreational fishermen and of course, none commercially, yet it's ok to commercial harvest stonecrabs down there. But the recreational anglers do harvest other game fish (snook, reds, trout, etc). So the relative numbers of sharks continue to rise as the gamefish population is seriously decreasing. So there is an unbalance that is happening there and the weight is shifting. In other areas of Florida, there are more harvesting (commercially and recreationally) of sharks, that is relative to the harvesting of other Florida gamefish.


So you want to allow the harvesting of american crocodiles so the water can be a safer place for you to swim and kayak? You also say they arent native because they may have had to swim from Cuba 90 miles to reach Florida? How far do you have to drive to the glades from Tampa? Maybe you shouldn't be allowed to be their either as you are more of an invasive species than they are since you come from a further distance with that logic..


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Since we've jumped off topic massively, I just looked it up. The jury seems out on Wikipedia, but the UF IFAS site lists American Crocodiles as native. They're probably all getting eaten by pythons anyway, so the point is moot.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> I carry and use a PLB with me when I’m running solo exploring ( an ACR ResQlink). It’s lanyarded to me and stays in my pocket . After many years without one I’m also wearing a manual PFD when solo...


Is this a one time purchase or is it a yearly subscription?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> Same here....ACR ResqLink is definitely the way to go when solo fishing, kayaking and or hunting.


My xmas list this year was a few gift cards to ol' Bass Pro, so I can buy one. Between camping, fishing, hiking..... it's worth the money to me.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm sorry I derailed. Just saying you might as well call snook and tarpon invasive as well since they most likely migrated to SF well after the end of the last ice age from places like Cuba and the Yucatan. Invasive means introduced not migrated from the same region. Also, I have worked with biologists collecting croc and gator eggs and in my experience alligators get the most aggressive vote from me. I'll shut up now.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

backbone said:


> Is this a one time purchase or is it a yearly subscription?


One time <$300, battery guaranteed for 5 years I believe. Absolute life saver.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

My personal mentality is, if somethings is out of place follow up on it.

One time I found a backpack way out in the wilderness. Looked in it, had a hat from a missing person photo I had seen(real obvious hat) went back and told search and rescue, they said that they searched the area with dogs and the funds had been exhausted to find the person. My buddy and I went back up and found the guys body about 200 ft from where the bag was. His Mom had been waiting about 7 miles down in the parking lot for 2 weeks in a camper.

I was confronted by a car full of sketchy guys to help them do some construction work and they offered me 1000 bucks which they had in their hands. We were just on the side of the road. I called these guys into the Sheriff, the FBI called me 5 minutes later. Then they caught the guys half an hour later they had been robbing banks using hostages that got in the car. They had already hit 5.

I think this guys story is going to be that he had a health emergency. That area is pretty mellow and there is spots to get out of the water. Maybe he was just stuck in the mud, I got stuck in my boat a couple weeks ago up Tarpon river and me and my buddy got out to push the boat out and the mud was bottomless. We actually had to stand on life vests to not sink further then our waists. If your hands weren't on the boat you wouldn't go anywhere.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Drifter said:


> My personal mentality is, if somethings is out of place follow up on it.
> 
> One time I found a backpack way out in the wilderness. Looked in it, had a hat from a missing person photo I had seen(real obvious hat) went back and told search and rescue, they said that they searched the area with dogs and the funds had been exhausted to find the person. My buddy and I went back up and found the guys body about 200 ft from where the bag was. His Mom had been waiting about 7 miles down in the parking lot for 2 weeks in a camper.
> 
> ...


I think your hunch is right. I don’t think he just got lost. In the helicopter video, it looks like he was found in cross bay between turner and Lopez river.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the video:

https://www.fox4now.com/news/local-news/stranded-kayaker-rescued-after-missing-for-more-than-a-week


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> My personal mentality is, if somethings is out of place follow up on it.
> 
> One time I found a backpack way out in the wilderness. Looked in it, had a hat from a missing person photo I had seen(real obvious hat) went back and told search and rescue, they said that they searched the area with dogs and the funds had been exhausted to find the person. My buddy and I went back up and found the guys body about 200 ft from where the bag was. His Mom had been waiting about 7 miles down in the parking lot for 2 weeks in a camper.
> 
> ...


Bruh, you have a not boring life!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SFL_Mirage said:


> So you want to allow the harvesting of american crocodiles so the water can be a safer place for you to swim and kayak? You also say they arent native because they may have had to swim from Cuba 90 miles to reach Florida? How far do you have to drive to the glades from Tampa? Maybe you shouldn't be allowed to be their either as you are more of an invasive species than they are since you come from a further distance with that logic..


Real bright!

I grew up 45mins from Everglades city (before your daddy was getting his ass wiped by his momma) and 3rd gen Floridian from S & SW FL, from down there (well over 100yrs). My dad and other family members rest their ashes down off of Rabbit Key and the Fakahatchee, which might tell you how much we all fished it. I also fly guided it a few years back in the late 90's. So I've seen a thing or two. I moved up this way for work and no, not Tampa. Geesh....

I have no interest in swimming in the Glades, never have. But hey, knock yourself out


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Backwater said:


> Dude, I grew up 45mins from Everglades city and 3rd gen Florida cracker from down there. My dad and other family members rest their ashes down off of Rabbit Key and the Fakahatchee. I moved up this way for work.
> 
> I have no interest in swimming in the Glades, never have. Are you a tree hugger?


Nope. Just want the future generations to be able to see some of the stuff i've been lucky enough to see down there. I dont think crocodiles are a problem and I dont think there should be open season on them or on the sharks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SFL_Mirage said:


> Nope. Just want the future generations to be able to see some of the stuff i've been lucky enough to see down there. I dont think crocodiles are a problem and I dont think there should be open season on them or on the sharks.


Guess you haven't looked in the right spots and experienced what I'm talking about then, oh ye of infinite knowledge and wisdom. Sure, let's also embrace the boa constrictors and take our grand kids there to see them too.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...sive-invasive-species-found-florida/84643472/ 

Yeah buddy


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Backwater said:


> Guess you haven't looked in the right spots and experienced what I'm talking about then, oh ye of infinite knowledge and wisdom. Sure, let's also embrace the boa constrictors and take our grand kids there to see them too.





Backwater said:


> I honestly think they should open shark fishing commercially for a few years there to thin the numbers down and also allow harvesting of crocs (not talking about gators either), because they are actually an invasive specie that swam here from Cuba.


Boas and Pythons are a different story since they came here through anthropogenic means. Im sure if I experienced the big scary animals that you have seen then maybe my view would change and I would be all about removing crocodiles and sharks. But until then, I'll keep enjoying the glades how it is.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SFL_Mirage said:


> Boas and Pythons are a different story since they came here through anthropogenic means.


 Ok then, that makes them an exceptable invasive specie?



SFL_Mirage said:


> Im sure if I experienced the big scary animals that you have seen then maybe my view would change and I would be all about removing crocodiles and sharks. But until then, I'll keep enjoying the glades how it is.


Ok, good luck with that.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Ted was talking about thinning them out and since they have no natural predators it probably wouldn't be a bad idea. Yankee's are also an invasive species that has taken over Swfl just sayin and before any smart ass comments 5 th gen cracker here.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Backwater said:


> Ok then, that makes them an exceptable invasive specie?


No, I'm saying there's no doubt that they're an invasive species since the only reason they are here is due to human release.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm pretty sure Ted was talking about thinning them out and since they have no natural predators it probably wouldn't be a bad idea. Yankee's are also an invasive species that has taken over Swfl just sayin and before any smart ass comments 5 th gen cracker here.


When there is science or a good reason behind it I would be all for it. However I dont think that "because they have no natural predators" is a good enough reason to justify thinning them out when they aren't damaging the ecosystem or really doing much of anything other than sunning on banks or eating a couple pelicans here and there.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SFL_Mirage said:


> When there is science or a good reason behind it I would be all for it. However I dont think that "because they have no natural predators" is a good enough reason to justify thinning them out when they aren't damaging the ecosystem or really doing much of anything other than sunning on banks or eating a couple pelicans here and there.


So you're a marine biologist? How do you know they aren't hurting the ecosystem


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SFL_Mirage said:


> No, I'm saying there's no doubt that they're an invasive species since the only reason they are here is due to human release.


All reptiles from other countries come through Miami, including crocs for zoos or reptile people as well. As nature would have it, shizzit happens and things find their way out of there, voluntarily or involuntarily. Many reptiles were lost during Andrew and even Donna, including imported crocs. Also those gator tourist sites along Tamiami Trail, which some also had crocs on display, were completely destroyed during Andrew. It's amazing what reptiles can endure. But imported or not, most of them came from Cuba, according to their DNA lineage. Do you not think that includes them as being invasive? We have many plants, birds, animals, fish and other reptiles find their way into the U.S. on their own. They are also considered invasive.

Ok then, sorry I went way off topic. Back to the thread! Did anyone see any news about this guy getting interviewed after the rescue?


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> So you're a marine biologist? How do you know they aren't hurting the ecosystem


I am not a marine biologist. I guess I don’t know for certain they aren’t, other than through my personal observations of them over the years. If we want to talk about what’s hurting the ecosystems I think crocodiles ranks pretty low on that list though.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Overpopulation of Florida is by far the biggest threat to the Everglades,failing septic tanks and fertilizing gotta have them green yards who cares about the runoff. 


SFL_Mirage said:


> I am not a marine biologist. I guess I don’t know for certain they aren’t, other than through my personal observations of them over the years. If we want to talk about what’s hurting the ecosystems I think crocodiles ranks pretty low on that list though.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Backwater said:


> All reptiles from other countries come through Miami, including crocs for zoos or reptile people as well. As nature would have it, shizzit happens and things find their way out of there, voluntarily or involuntarily. Many reptiles were lost during Andrew and even Donna, including imported crocs. Also those gator tourist sites along Tamiami Trail, which some also had crocs on display, were completely destroyed during Andrew. It's amazing what reptiles can endure. But imported or not, most of them came from Cuba, according to their DNA lineage. Do you not think that includes them as being invasive? We have many plants, birds, animals, fish and other reptiles find their way into the U.S. on their own. They are also considered invasive.
> 
> Ok then, sorry I went way off topic. Back to the thread! Did anyone see any news about this guy getting interviewed after the rescue?


I understand what you are saying. Yes it’s a huge problem for these reptiles that come from other countries and get released here. The only point of disagreement that I have with you is that you believe the American crocodile is an invasive species and should be dealt with accordingly, however they are listed as a native species and I do not think they pose any significant risk to us and should not be harvested. I’m done arguing it though. Everybody has their own opinions and at the end of the day we’re just wasting time arguing.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Just want to add that I’ve paddleboarded numerous times in areas with large known resident crocodiles and never had any issues. Gotta do what you gotta do for the poon


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SFL_Mirage said:


> Just want to add that I’ve paddleboarded numerous times in areas with large known resident crocodiles and never had any issues. Gotta do what you gotta do for the poon


Do and think what you want. But I'd hate to hear of another report where someone get's.... well, let's say if you fell and could't get back to your SUP in those waters of question (croc hot spots), well... it wouldn't be good. Canoe.. well maybe. SUP? Oh h_ll no!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

The crocs seem pretty docile to me, especially compared to crocs in other parts of the world. Has there been a recorded death or attack from a croc in the glades? My guess is no, but I’m not sure.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

So...was this paddler invasive or not? Guess it depends on if he was a Yankee / Snowbird eh?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

crocs/gators are body disposal units


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Crogs and gators never really bother me too much.



















Sharks on the other hand frighten the hell out of me.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Most shark attacks are mistaken identity. Attacks by gators and crocs are never by mistake.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe he wanted to die. Jus Say’n.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few thoughts... first off the American saltwater crocodiles no doubt extended up into Florida from nearby Cuba - but that was a long, long time ago.... Proof of that is an original hand drawn sketch from the earliest European explorers... Seems like one of the first expeditions to what is now Florida lost a vessel or two with one survivor who actually lived with the natives along the east coast near Miami for a few years before being rescued. The guy did some sketches of daily life five hundred years ago... One of them clearly shows a very big crocodile being carried by six or eight natives on it's way to turning into dinner... Apparently the locals (like indigenous folks everywhere) ate whatever they could harvest, day in and day out...). I actually saw that sketch among others at a local small museum years ago... Local lore can be a very good history -but remember the earliest settlers to the 'glades (after the "indians") only showed up there a few decades before 1900... so you can't always rely on what many accepted as fact. That book, The Swamp, is a very good history of that area for anyone wanting to learn a bit about it (by Grunwald, and so fascinating that I couldnt' put it down...). Add to that - the Miccosukee and Seminoles only showed up in south Florida in the early 1800's (they were actually Creek and Cherokee from the Carolinas and points south..). All the original natives (the Calusa, the Tequesta, the Caribs and others) were all extinct within one hundred years of the first Europeans - and all the diseases they brought with them...

As far as the sharks eating our game fish... Sharks can't catch a healthy fish, mostly... During the warmer months, though, along the coasts I fish (from Cape Sable up to Lostman's most days) all of the fish are in close proximity around any structure at river mouths and points. They're in such close proximity that in many places all you can catch is that first fish (and only if you really bear down on it...). Take your time with a fish and all you'll get back is the head - if that. Try to catch a second fish and it will get hammered no doubt. The sharks that kill your fish aren't monsters at all - usually just six or seven feet long - but very, very hungry... The moment you hook a fish and it starts struggling any nearby shark is coming... Living proof that the fish are in close proximity in many places is that you can hook a fish and see it get hammered in just a few seconds after the hook up in those conditions.. As far as good snook and redfish spots fading away - it's not the sharks that cause that - it's the jewfish (okay goliath grouper for all you politically correct types...). Once those goliaths move into a spot - the snook and other gamefish depart - and won't come back until those groupers leave.... Proof of that was the terrible coldfront about ten years ago now that had an unintended consequence - it also killed off lots and lots of jewfish caught in shallow waters... Just a year later spots that no longer held the big snook saw them return in great abundance... Those same spots are fading away again as the those grouper are again coming on strong (and we're still not allowed to take even one of them.....).

Lastly (and back on topic) the ACR as noted is a one time purchase... Where you get stuck with any EPIRB is when you need to buy that new battery... That's why you can find used EPIRBs and PLBs on E-Bay with either expired or about to expire batteries...

What we ought to do is start a thread specifically about what to do if you find yourself in the water out in the wilderness... Definitely some things to talk about there....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> A few thoughts... first off the American saltwater crocodiles no doubt extended up into Florida from nearby Cuba - but that was a long, long time ago.... Proof of that is an original hand drawn sketch from the earliest European explorers... Seems like one of the first expeditions to what is now Florida lost a vessel or two with one survivor who actually lived with the natives along the east coast near Miami for a few years before being rescued. The guy did some sketches of daily life five hundred years ago... One of them clearly shows a very big crocodile being carried by six or eight natives on it's way to turning into dinner... Apparently the locals (like indigenous folks everywhere) ate whatever they could harvest, day in and day out...). I actually saw that sketch among others at a local small museum years ago... Local lore can be a very good history -but remember the earliest settlers to the 'glades (after the "indians") only showed up there a few decades before 1900... so you can't always rely on what many accepted as fact. That book, The Swamp, is a very good history of that area for anyone wanting to learn a bit about it (by Grunwald, and so fascinating that I couldnt' put it down...). Add to that - the Miccosukee and Seminoles only showed up in south Florida in the early 1800's (they were actually Creek and Cherokee from the Carolinas and points south..). All the original natives (the Calusa, the Tequesta, the Caribs and others) were all extinct within one hundred years of the first Europeans - and all the diseases they brought with them...
> 
> As far as the sharks eating our game fish... Sharks can't catch a healthy fish, mostly... During the warmer months, though, along the coasts I fish (from Cape Sable up to Lostman's most days) all of the fish are in close proximity around any structure at river mouths and points. They're in such close proximity that in many places all you can catch is that first fish (and only if you really bear down on it...). Take your time with a fish and all you'll get back is the head - if that. Try to catch a second fish and it will get hammered no doubt. The sharks that kill your fish aren't monsters at all - usually just six or seven feet long - but very, very hungry... The moment you hook a fish and it starts struggling any nearby shark is coming... Living proof that the fish are in close proximity in many places is that you can hook a fish and see it get hammered in just a few seconds after the hook up in those conditions.. As far as good snook and redfish spots fading away - it's not the sharks that cause that - it's the jewfish (okay goliath grouper for all you politically correct types...). Once those goliaths move into a spot - the snook and other gamefish depart - and won't come back until those groupers leave.... Proof of that was the terrible coldfront about ten years ago now that had an unintended consequence - it also killed off lots and lots of jewfish caught in shallow waters... Just a year later spots that no longer held the big snook saw them return in great abundance... Those same spots are fading away again as the those grouper are again coming on strong (and we're still not allowed to take even one of them.....).
> 
> ...


Bob, good info there.

One thing to note is I never really said the problems are with large sharks, but sharks in general and most of what we've caught down there over the years are those 3-6 footers (except for the large nurse sharks) and yes, they are vicious eaters. Yes I understand they clean up the dead or weak fish or whatever they can sink their teeth in. But what I was talking about is fish being harvested by recreational anglers and in some years, being killed off by freezes. But the shark population is untouched and continues to grow down there, hence the reason I would never try to swim anywhere in the saltwater part of the Glades. But still, it has nothing to do with swimming. Btw, I have seen snook and tarpon, along with sharks push giant schools of mullet up in a creek mouth on the outside and hammer the mullet.

One time when my brother and I were camping on New Turkey Key, we set the anchor about 100ft out from the inside shore of the south tip of the Key where we were camping. We had about 100ft of anchor scope out and then secured another 100ft rope from the stern to the shore, which we then tied it to a washed up mangrove stump on the shore. That allowed the boat to rest out in the trough out from the shore and swing with the tides at night while we tent camped. The in the morning, we'd just untie the rope and pull the stern of the boat into shore, load up, then pull to the anchor, stow it and off to fishing we'd go. Well one night we had a wind storm, it blew the boat hard and broke the root where we tied it to. Consequently, the next morning, he had to make a swim for the boat and all the while both of us were worried, especially since we had caught sharks in that trough several nights previously to that morning. Needless to say, we developed a better system for doing that since.

I haven't know of specific human attacks or killings of those Glades saltwater crocs (or there may not be any evidence of it ). But when I was a kid, my dad and us boys use to help a man that owned Gator Ramma in Moore Haven, FL move gators from one pin to another. He also had a large Croc pond full of giant crocs and they were the most vicious things I'd ever seen and still to this day. The stories he'd tell about them and even he was always weary of them, where he'd be able to walk up to many of the gators he had. He'd tell us that sometimes gators would climb the fence from one of the gator ponds and get into the croc pond where they would get destroyed within minutes. With everything I've heard of and seen on video about crocs around the world, I don't trust them and don't think they offer any benefit to our eco system here in Florida vs what they are capable of doing. It's like saying we now have piranhas and there is nothing we should do about it, which, it appears, we now have them here in Florida and Pacu too.  Greeaaat! 

Yes jewfish are on the rise all over Florida and I think they should open up harvesting them too.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of sharks equals healthy fishery. No fish to eat, no sharks. The sharks are just one more thing that makes the place special. I however would never want to be in the water in the glades. I also revive fish on a plastic lipper in anything other than clear shallow water down there. I had a bull shark eat a customers go pro out of my hand a few years ago down there and a few other close calls landing fish.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Last summer (or maybe the one before), a peace-loving but hungry crocodile snatched someones beloved pet dog right off of their dock in Key Largo.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

So what about the stranded paddler? Any updates on that?


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

bryson said:


> One time <$300, battery guaranteed for 5 years I believe. Absolute life saver.


I was under the impression that they all require a subscription and registration to work.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

bcblues said:


> I was under the impression that they all require a subscription and registration to work.


You have to register it so they now who it belongs to. But there in no monthly/yearly subscription. You just have to send it back every so often to get it checked. They send it back with an updated registration. You might have to pay if the battery needs replacing but that would be it.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

TwitchAO said:


> You have to register it so they now who it belongs to. But there in no monthly/yearly subscription. You just have to send it back every so often to get it checked. They send it back with an updated registration. You might have to pay if the battery needs replacing but that would be it.


That is for the resqlink. The Garmin or spot may require a subscription.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

PLB's are supposed to be registered for the reason TwitchAO stated. They do not require a subscription. They don't do anything until you activate it- there is nothing more to do once it's been activated other than wait for rescue.

inReach (now owned by Garmin) does require a subscription, there are a number of plans to choose from. inReach not only has a SOS feature that you activate that is "essentially" the same as activating a PLB, but it also allows you to text anyone anytime. And if you set up tracking on their website you can give out a website address and people can follow you (not like on Facebutt) so they know exactly where/when you were the last time it "pined" you on the map. I prefer inReach not only for the two features I've just mentioned but also because if something happened to me and I wasn't able to activate the SOS- the location of my last "pin" will give rescuers a place to start the search.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> PLB's are supposed to be registered for the reason TwitchAO stated. They do not require a subscription. They don't do anything until you activate it- there is nothing more to do once it's been activated other than wait for rescue.
> 
> inReach (now owned by Garmin) does require a subscription, there are a number of plans to choose from. inReach not only has a SOS feature that you activate that is "essentially" the same as activating a PLB, but it also allows you to text anyone anytime. And if you set up tracking on their website you can give out a website address and people can follow you (not like on Facebutt) so they know exactly where/when you were the last time it "pined" you on the map. I prefer inReach not only for the two features I've just mentioned but also because if something happened to me and I wasn't able to activate the SOS- the location of my last "pin" will give rescuers a place to start the search.


Thanks, I should probably buy one.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

EPIRBS and their little brothers the PLBs all rely on the same satellite technology and are a very good idea, period. If you go offshore you really should have an EPIRB (Emergency position indicating radio beacon). Down here in south Florida - activate an EPIRB or PLB (personal locator beacon) and you should have that big orange chopper overhead in around 45 minutes (but you better have an emergency...). All of them have a test circuit that allows you to verify that your battery is in good shape - batteries need replacing every three to five years - and they're darned expensive... Serious offshore types carry not only an EPIRB for their vessel - but a PLB for each soul aboard... usually attached to their PFD... Buy whatever suits you - it then has to be registered (no cost) so that when you have an emergency the responders know exactly who they're looking for, what vessel, etc. I keep my PLB on my person, lanyarded to my belt so it's always with me in case I get separated from my boat... 

As far as cell phones and VHF radios - that's what most of us will use when we break down somewhere. Cell phones are outstanding - with one serious drawback... Your phone has to be able to "see" the nearest cell tower or it's useless... Out of Flamingo, for instance, I can make a phone call from the middle of Whitewater Bay - or sitting in the Joe River somewhere... Farther to the west my cell can't make a connection... By the way, at Flamingo... the only cell phones that work are using AT&T... Seems that the other services are too cheap to pay to be on AT&T's tower... the only one there.

As for VHF radios - don't kid yourself - any handheld is very convenient - but only at close range since no VHF handheld is stronger than 5 watts... In comparison any standard fixed mount VHF operates at 25 watts... Big, big difference in range.... The VHF fixed mount is how you'll be contacting the Coast Guard in an emergency (stay hooked up with them for half a minute or so - and they should know exactly where you are since they have the ability to triangulate on your signal..). Channel 16 when you have an emergency and need the Guard... Their really tall antennas mean that they should be able to hear you if your radio is working properly... Now for one other thing to remember... Tall trees (or mangrove jungle) can stop your cell phone or your VHF from talking to anyone at all... so you may need to move to open water to be able to call for help... Many of us (particularly old timers who started out before cell phones and GPS...) have a backcountry trick to enable us to transmit in an emergency.. It's pretty simple - have someone make up an extra long antenna cable for your VHF radio (mine is at least 25 feet long..) and keep it aboard your skiff. In an emergency or when you just need a tow.... dismount your antenna, replace your antenna cable with the much longer one - then tie wrap or tape your antenna to the end of your pushpole (you do have a pushpole - don't you...). Now with someone holding that pushpole in the air as high as possible your transmitting range is much, much farther... 

I'll stop now - this should cover the basics about communication when you really, really need to talk to someone....


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Just did a search on ACR PLB battery replacement. $125 every 5 or 6 years = cheap insurance for your life! New unit less than $350.

EPIRBs are better since you can get them water contact activated. So if there is a health issue and end up in the water it will activate unlike the PRBs that I know of (and own) that require antenna deployment and manual activation.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

EPIRBS come in both water activated and manual models. The water ones can activate without your decision so make your choice. Big and not so big commercial vessels have water activated ones that float free and send out a distress signal as your boat goes down -or has turned over...


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

My question is, if you take a wave over the bow (or stern, depending on where you have it) the coast guard rescue is on the way.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> EPIRBS and their little brothers the PLBs all rely on the same satellite technology and are a very good idea, period. If you go offshore you really should have an EPIRB (Emergency position indicating radio beacon). Down here in south Florida - activate an EPIRB or PLB (personal locator beacon) and you should have that big orange chopper overhead in around 45 minutes (but you better have an emergency...). All of them have a test circuit that allows you to verify that your battery is in good shape - batteries need replacing every three to five years - and they're darned expensive... Serious offshore types carry not only an EPIRB for their vessel - but a PLB for each soul aboard... usually attached to their PFD... Buy whatever suits you - it then has to be registered (no cost) so that when you have an emergency the responders know exactly who they're looking for, what vessel, etc. I keep my PLB on my person, lanyarded to my belt so it's always with me in case I get separated from my boat...
> 
> As far as cell phones and VHF radios - that's what most of us will use when we break down somewhere. Cell phones are outstanding - with one serious drawback... Your phone has to be able to "see" the nearest cell tower or it's useless... Out of Flamingo, for instance, I can make a phone call from the middle of Whitewater Bay - or sitting in the Joe River somewhere... Farther to the west my cell can't make a connection... By the way, at Flamingo... the only cell phones that work are using AT&T... Seems that the other services are too cheap to pay to be on AT&T's tower... the only one there.
> 
> ...


Seriously good information right there....thanks for posting Captain Lemay.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My son was in the Coast Guard and he encouraged me to get right - so I pass along a few things that I've learned... 

As for the water activated EPIRB or other beacon... that's their weakness -they're water activated and have to be kept in a dry situation or you end up with a Guardsman looking at you as though you need help crossing the street...


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I was camping at Darwins when this went down. 

I checked in on Sunday. The rangers said nothing. No flyers at the ramps either. I ran that area multiple times on Sunday and Monday. 

It is disappointing to consider how little effort was made to let park users know this was happening. 

I carry an inReach on my body and an ACR in my bag. It was freezing down there Sunday night. It was 43 on Monday morning. That guy had a rough couple of nights.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Renegade said:


> I was camping at Darwins when this went down.
> 
> I checked in on Sunday. The rangers said nothing. No flyers at the ramps either. I ran that area multiple times on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> ...


Agreed the more eyes looking the better a lot of boaters could have kept their eyes out for him glad he was found safe. Fyi there use to be a gator in the water cistern that's there.


----------

